# Oil Pan Leak Covered by Powertrain Warranty? Water Pump too!



## Royalwapiti (Apr 1, 2015)

2014 Cruze LT with 39,000 miles original owner

Had the PCV/Valve cover repaired a month ago and now I find oil all over the floor of my garage. Take into my mechanic this morning and he says oil pan and water pump is leaking too. $841

I search the internet and find that tons of Cruzes have these same issues. Will they cover mine? It's 5.5 years old but only 39,000 miles

Thanks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Royalwapiti said:


> 2014 Cruze LT with 39,000 miles original owner
> 
> Had the PCV/Valve cover repaired a month ago and now I find oil all over the floor of my garage. Take into my mechanic this morning and he says oil pan and water pump is leaking too. $841
> 
> ...


I think there is water pump extended coverage on SOME cars? None that I'm aware of on the oil pan.

Your beyond the time limit on regular powertrain warranty I believe.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You just had the valve cover replaced? Well then you didn't fix the root cause of the issue, which is the nipple in the intake manifold. Now all your seals are blowing out because the crankcase is pressurized with boost since you installed a new valve cover...

Got some reading to do here: 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

You will also need to install a fix kit www.cruzekits.com or new intake manifold then fix the leaks. I have had to fix leak wise: water pump, cam seals, crankshaft seal, oil pan X2, water outlet, pipe to oil cooler.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> You just had the valve cover replaced? Well then you didn't fix the root cause of the issue, which is the nipple in the intake manifold. Now all your seals are blowing out because the crankcase is pressurized with boost since you installed a new valve cover...
> 
> Got some reading to do here: 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues
> 
> You will also need to install a fix kit www.cruzekits.com or new intake manifold then fix the leaks. I have had to fix leak wise: water pump, cam seals, crankshaft seal, oil pan X2, water outlet, pipe to oil cooler.


Oh Snap


----------



## Royalwapiti (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't think mine is a Turbo, if that matters. I don't know what all they they fixed in October All I know is the code said PCV. They covered it. The dealer said GM will pay for the water pump and I need to pay for the oil pan, $200. I call BS because i know the added pressure blew the oil pan gasket. 

If other stuff starts leaking I will look for GM to pay for oil pan too.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Royalwapiti said:


> I don't think mine is a Turbo, if that matters. I don't know what all they they fixed in October All I know is the code said PCV. They covered it. The dealer said GM will pay for the water pump and I need to pay for the oil pan, $200. I call BS because i know the added pressure blew the oil pan gasket.
> 
> If other stuff starts leaking I will look for GM to pay for oil pan too.


It really would matter, as a "LT" would be the Turbo model. Your CRUZE would not qualify for the water pump recall if it is not a Turbo 1.4?


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10079524-0335.pdf


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

You said it's an LT, LT only comes in turbo.


----------



## Royalwapiti (Apr 1, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> You said it's an LT, LT only comes in turbo.


OK, Never paid any attention to it. Wife's car, I barely fit in it! Have to fall in and climb out...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> You said it's an LT, LT only comes in turbo.


Unless someone rebadged it. I did that with my Cobalt. I thought "Sport" sounded better than "LT".


----------

